# Tongue out Tuesday



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

That's one happy dog!


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## granite7 (Oct 5, 2020)

Cute! We’re in [emoji1360]


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a great picture!


----------



## Cjm (Oct 26, 2018)

This one is easy!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Sweet and happy Logan. He loves to hang out his tongue. 😀


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Teddy’s tongue out = happy with himself after giving himself a muddy dirty eye patch


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

She's hoping for ice cream.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

*Our boy Boo! Born on Halloween...*


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

OK, I'm a bit late, but this is our girl Mattie... 💜🧡💜


----------



## Hudson's Fan (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Rukie always crooks his tongue when he yawns but not when he pants.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

soxOZ said:


> OK, I'm a bit late, but this is our girl Mattie... 💜🧡💜


She is a beautiful girl.....also, great picture!


----------

